# No cruise control, aye



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Howdy. Thought I would be able to get an idea where to look on my own, but having no luck. The cruise control "on" button does not light when pushed on in my 1993 Sentra XE. I do not get a cruise light in the instrument cluster when I try to set the cruise speed and consequently the car doesn't hold speed. I cannot locate the fuse for this. I downloaded the manuals that are a sticky on this forum and can't seem to find where cruise control is even mentioned. Am I blind?


Any help would be great.

Rick


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Aw, no help? A little surprising.

Rick


----------



## Mr SE-R (Oct 22, 2003)

There is a small plastic knob at the top of the brake pedal. I the one that press the cruise control relay when you brake. These get broken with the time. The one on my B13 broke while ago and my cruise control didn't work. I replaced with a small plastic bolt and nut and now it works perfect. Really an easy fix.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Mr SE-R. If that piece is broken, will that keep the lights from no coming on too?

I will certainly check it out. Hmm, I just slipped out and looked. I think they are OK. There are 2 of them and both looked functional.

I checked all of my fuses under the dash and they all were good. If I had a print I may have better luck with it.

Appreciate the help.



RIck


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

My fuse was cooked causing a no light/no function condition. Open the hood and look in front of the left (drivers) wheel up inside the fender. Nissan hid the fuse box well. Check that fuse.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks a bunch 79kz400. I'll look for it tomorrow. Looks like we are almost neighbors! I live in Reynoldsburg.

Have a good weekend.

Rick


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

I checked the fuses inside the box next to the battery. None were blown. There is another box on the other side of the battery that has relays in it. Anybody else have any help?

Appreciate it.


Rick


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

that switch could be bad. you might wanna try taking off that trim piece where the switch is, and making sure the harness is tightly connected. I'm not sure how the cruise control switch functions, if it's a double-throw or something, so I can't accurately describe how to check it. but mine doesn't light up, even when the cruise control is set. I think the bulb is burned out. but the cruise works. you might want to get one from a junkyard and swap it in and see where that gets you.

also, there is a relay next to the battery that is activated when you turn the cruise control switch on. turn the switch on and make sure you can hear it go "click" under the hood. makse sure the relays are seated tightly under the hood.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Check the vacuum hose under the hood that connects to the vacuum pod for the cruise, looks like a black apple against the firewall. My cruise was out for months til i checked my hose and found a small crack at the end of it. I just cut off a small piece of the hose put it back in and it's been working fine since. Btw my cruise button doesn't light up either,i think the bulb in these switches tend to blow out after a while...


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks gents. I'll have a look this afternoon. You wouldn't happen to know which relay it is?

Appreciate the help.


Rick


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

should say directly on the relay cover, or maybe on the underside of it once you take it off.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

I've looked at the 3 relay/fuse box/panels that I know exist and none are labeled as "Cruise Control". That is why I asked if you knew which relay it was. Where is the cruise control mentioned in the Factory manuals that are a "sticky" on this forum? I can't find it anywhere. I'm either loosing it (quite possible) or cruise control was an after thought on this car and nothing is labeled to identify it. A bit frustrating.

Appreciate the help.


Rick


----------



## Mr SE-R (Oct 22, 2003)

Did you verified the plastic knob at the brake pedal like I told you? That cruise control switch is not the same that makes the brake lights to go on and of. Is a different switch, it is just for the CC. 

My car has a manual trany. There are three plastic knobs under there. One for the clutch pedal, one for the brake lights and other for the CC.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, Mr SE-R, I did and posted back that I did. There are two switches up under there. Both plungers moved in/out when I pushed the brake pedal. I did not put a meter on them, which may be a good idea.

Thanks for checking back.


Rick


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

An update: I pulled the cruise control on/off switch out of the dash. Found that one of the "keepers" for the switch assy was broken, not allowing the contacts inside the switch to make. I wired it together and stuck it in, now I get a solid green light when I turn the cruise on. Will system test it tomorrow on the way to work. I have a feeling it will work.


Rick


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

there ya go.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Verified all functions well. Have the "on" light and the cruise light comes on when speed is set.

Thanks everyone for the help.

Rick


----------

